# Pulling wheelies



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am wondering about my belt deflection and why I can not pull wheelies. My deflection measures at the max with a brand new belt with less than one hour on it. It sits outside the secondary just a bit high so I wonder if it should sit down inside it a bit more,that would involve adding a shim to the secondary,correct?
So, if I do this is my deflection going to be less? If the deflection is less will this increase my power to pull wheelies?
I still have not purchased the clutch pullers yet anyhow But I will in the near future.
I have read and reread everyone else's questions I guess I just need it explained to me one on one.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

No when the belt deflection is loose you will have problems pulling wheelies , If you added shims the belt would sit lower in the secondary effectively like starting in second


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. that's is true on the gearing.
I dont see how when you have a 6* key.

I've got abused belt, PCIII, HL ICM, swamp series exhaust and stock filter and I have problems in the grass only because the back tires spin so much. on concrete it'll pull a wheelie in high.

are you using the 3" rubber 90 coming off the airbox?


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I am still not sure about the 6*key. I have the 3" 90 coming off the air box. I might be talking in reverse about how my belt sits in the secondary. I just sit here at work and daydream while reading forums. I know the deflection is at the max I am just not remembering off the top of my head where it is sitting in the secondary high or low. Should I lessen the deflection


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

This is Low (needs shim removed)











This is just about right:











How much do you weight?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine looks like the 2nd one there.

and im fattahass


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I weigh 200lbs. I need to look and check where my belt is riding when I get home.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I can not get photo bucket pics at work can you put it on an attachment?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

drtyTshrt said:


> I can not get photo bucket pics at work can you put it on an attachment?


This is about how it Should look.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I know I am lower in the secondary than that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if it looks like this, you can take the 1 thick shim out and it should end up about right.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

You might wanna try taking the skinny shim out first to see how that fits. We took the thick one out of mine and I think it might be a little to tight. Squeals pretty bad. Maybe it will loosen up over time. This is just my opinion Im no expert like these other guys.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks I guess I need to order my pullers and compressers now.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Order the puller, MAKE you a compressor, **** thing is like $80 but you can make one for like $8 @ lowes...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I thought the compressor need to be hardened steel or something stronger that just threaded rod.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

no, the puller does, the compressor for the secondary doesnt matter. I used a 5/8's bolt for mine.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

okie dokie thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> You might wanna try taking the skinny shim out first to see how that fits. We took the thick one out of mine and I think it might be a little to tight. Squeals pretty bad. Maybe it will loosen up over time. This is just my opinion Im no expert like these other guys.


I second this statement. I, too, took out the thick one at first and it was way too tight. removing the skinny one got me spot on. The thickness of those shims matter more than you think!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We took the thin one out on RDWD's first & it didnt make any difference. There was only 1 other choice. almost needed to make a nother thin shim to add back in there really but.... it's fine.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

about how long does the threaded rod for the secondary need to be?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mine is 5/8x10 but I really could have used a 12" When you do longer springs like red's & yellow's the 10" just really isnt enough. But it works fine for black and almond, etc..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i used the 18" stick


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mine was about 18" as well.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

It has taken me all of five minutes to get everything for my secondary compressor just have to get the primary puller and I will be pulling wheelies soon enough.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Don't mean to highjack the thread guys, but I do have a quick question. Can I goto a local harware store and get the shims that I need? My deflection is about an inch, but would like to tighten it up a bit. Right now, I have the thick shim in, and if I switch to the thin shim it will squil like a stuck pig while in gear. I need a shim about half the thickness of the thick shim. Thanks for help guys.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah if you can find one that matched the OD and ID I would imagine it would work fine.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> We took the thin one out on RDWD's first & it didnt make any difference. There was only 1 other choice. almost needed to make a nother thin shim to add back in there really but.... it's fine.


You don't have to listen to it squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllll.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha... you WANT a little bit of squeel... I think yours might be a hair too much but, Id rather it be a little tight, than a little loose. haha... We can try to find some shims and add another thin shim in the future if you want.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

me too. A little tight is good. Mine is that way and I dig it.
Thought don't idle in gear for long periods of time else you will wear a groove in your sheaves - particulary the primary.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I ordered the primary puller this morning from EPI and it shipped this afternoon. I hope to get it tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Hold onto it. 
Never let anyone borrow it...
..unless you trust them with your life of course.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Roger That Over


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I went ahead and ordered the 0.60 & 0.80 secondary shims from the stealership today, I couldn't find anything that would match up locally. The new shims should be in next wensday, and they were only $5.31 each.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch. that's some expensive metal by weight.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Didn't have much of a choice, the next closest stealership to me wanted almost $8.00 each, and wouldn't be in untill 07/17/09. What I paid for them was cheaper than ordering them from Babbitts Online by the time you added the price for shipping.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

For documentation in this thread, here are the part numbers and specs for the available shims

*Spacers*
Part No. -------------Thickness
92026-0034 --------- 0.3 mm (0.012 in.)
92026-1569 --------- 0.6 mm (0.024 in.)
92026-1617 --------- 0.8 mm (0.032 in.)
92026-1565 --------- 1.0 mm (0.039 in.)
92026-1570 --------- 1.4 mm (0.055 in.)​


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Got the secondary apart. I have the red spring and the were 3 shims in it. One thick and 2 thin I put one thin in and the belt rides about like the pic in the how to post. Does someone want to chime in while I am deglazing before I put it all back together?
I got a .6mm
.8mm
1mm
It is back together.
I put in the .6 and the .8 and it is pulling wheelies from a stand still now. It has a bit of belt squeal when sitting in gear so I guess I will not sit there with it in gear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yep a little bit of squeel is good...


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I got it bad and can not get over it. I just sucks not really knowing what I really have inside my machine. I went back and looked at the spring chart and I do not know if I have red or maroon for a secondary. The red seems awful heavy. Maybe I should just order the almond and be done with it. 
And I still want to get a 6*key because I am not sure about that either. Someone on Kawi riders said they were $20.00 is that right?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah they arent that much..


below is from http://700v.com/purchasekey.htm

Advances ignition timing from the factory 28 degrees to a higher-performing 32 or 34 degrees.

4-Degree Key recommended for use with aftermarket CDI's or for those who wish to use lower octane fuel.
$25.00 includes shipping.

6-Degree Key for maximum advance.
$30.00 includes shipping




Proven Horsepower Gains for all Kawasaki V-Twins including Prairies and Brute Forces.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

if ur runnin 29's you need to stay w/ a stronger spring, if you just dont like the red, Id step down 1 or 2... but not all the way down to almond.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for all y'alls help I am still learning. I was pretty excited about doing the clutchs yesterday. I just want to know about that key.I bet it is in there is just want to be sure. Is it worth $75.00 to find out? Key plus the flywheel puller.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

heck no. just pull the timing check plug, get your self a light and see. 
if its not on the mark, you have the key.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I did that and I thought I was at TDC but not really sure, any how the marks were pretty much on center. I left the back plug in also so it was kinda hard to pull over maybe if I pull both plugs to release all of the compression I can tell about TDC mobetta.


----------



## JArod (Jun 11, 2009)

you can buy a 1/2 in piece of all thread from home depot about 12in long and a couple of nuts and washers and a 2in galvinized pipe cap drill a 1/2 in hole in the top of the cap and cut a 1 1/2 in whole out of the side of the cap so you can get your snap ring piers in there (galvinized is easy to cut) the materials coat me $8.00


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Thanks but I scrounged everything I needed from work in about five minutes. I ordered the puller from EPI on Thursday and it came in on Saturday By USPS with no shipping costs,I was stoked. I pulled everything cleaned and deglazed and had it back together in about one and a half hours. Not bad for my first time. That even included running back an forth from the barn to the house to check out the MIMB how to section.:mimbrules:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it does:bigok:


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I pulled both plugs today and did the coat hanger in the cylinder as to what I thought would be TDC and I am now more satisfied that I have the 6* key. All my fly wheel marks were past the sight hole. I am still going to fab a mount for my degree wheel and put the timing light on it.

I also hooked up the cylinder head temp gauge to my tach.
I hate to be down waitng on parts but it gives me nothing else to do but mod.


----------

